# Bike on Fire 24h WM  ABGESAGT



## Raabi2711 (6. August 2013)

Habe gerade per Email erfahren, dass die 24h von SUlzbach-Rosenberg am 16-18.08. abgesagt wurden.


Mal schauen ob ich mein Startgeld zurückbekomme


----------



## Raabi2711 (6. August 2013)

Hier die eMail





Liebe     Teilnehmer,
    WIR SIND    FASSUNGSLOS !!!
    Uns wurde    von der  Genehmigungsbehörde der Stadt Sulzbach-Rosenberg am 2.    August  2013  untersagt, BIKEonFIRE durchzuführen. 
    Morgen, am 7. August - wird es in    Sulzbach-Rosenberg  eine Pressekonferenz geben.
    Wir haben    gestern noch vor Ort  versucht, die Veranstaltung zu retten. Die    Behörden (Gesundheitsamt,  Landratsamt und Stadt    Sulzbach-Rosenberg) blieben bei ihrer  Ablehnung. Eine    Verkürzung der Strecke wurde wegen der auch dann  weiter bestehenden    gesundheitlichen Gefährdung der Teilnehmer und  Besucher durch    die Behörden abgelehnt.
     Wir werden    Euch zeitnah  umfassende Informationen zukommen lassen.
     Wir bitten um Euer Verständnis !!
    Mit  freundlichen Grüßen
    Michaela Betzmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeracer (6. August 2013)

Ich frag  mich nur was eine verkürzte Strecke mit Gesundh. Gefährdung gemein??? Auch ich war schon gemeldet und war über die Mail entsetzt jetzt kurz vor knapp abzusagen . Meine Meinung die Gesundh. Gründe sind  nur vorgeschoben sicher steckt etwas anderes dahinter. 

Gruß bikeracer


----------



## CC-Freak (6. August 2013)

bikeracer schrieb:


> Ich frag  mich nur was eine verkürzte Strecke mit Gesundh. Gefährdung gemein??? Auch ich war schon gemeldet und war über die Mail entsetzt jetzt kurz vor knapp abzusagen . Meine Meinung die Gesundh. Gründe sind  nur vorgeschoben sicher steckt etwas anderes dahinter.
> 
> Gruß bikeracer



Bestimmt zu wenige Starter.....

Ich bin da letztes Jahr gefahren und ich fand die Qualität der Veranstaltung ziemlich mies im vergleich zu Duisburg.


----------



## bikeracer (6. August 2013)

Nein das glaub ich wiederum nicht lt Starterliste sind genügend eingetragen. Ich denke mal es hat andere Hintergründe !!!


----------



## Catsoft (6. August 2013)

Vermutlich haben sie festgestellt, dass es sich um eine  belastete Insdutriebrache handelt. wenn man jetzt ein Kilo Erde....


----------



## CC-Freak (6. August 2013)

âseit DurchfÃ¼hrung des genehmigten letzten Rennen neue Erkenntnisse vorliegen, sodass â¦ eine gesundheitliche GefÃ¤hrdung von Fahrern und Zuschauern â¦ befÃ¼rchtet werden mussâ (Ausschnitt aus der Stellungnahme des Gesundheitsamtes Amberg-Sulzbach)"

Quelle: http://www.sog-events.de/

GUT dass ich da letztes Jahr gefahren bin....


----------



## Catsoft (6. August 2013)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> seit Durchführung des genehmigten letzten Rennen neue Erkenntnisse vorliegen, sodass  eine gesundheitliche Gefährdung von Fahrern und Zuschauern  befürchtet werden muss (Ausschnitt aus der Stellungnahme des Gesundheitsamtes Amberg-Sulzbach)"
> 
> Quelle: http://www.sog-events.de/
> 
> GUT dass ich da letztes Jahr gefahren bin....



Als wenn Mountainbiken nicht an sich gesundheitsgefährdend wäre...


----------



## Catsoft (6. August 2013)

Weitere Infos:

http://www.oberpfalznetz.de/zeitung/3802165-129-licht_fuer_bike_on_fire_ausgeblasen,1,0.html

Robert


----------



## Christer (6. August 2013)

bikeracer schrieb:


> Nein das glaub ich wiederum nicht lt Starterliste sind genügend eingetragen. Ich denke mal es hat andere Hintergründe !!!



Laut Startliste sind dort insgesamt (alle Teams zusammen) nur 160 Fahrer eingetragen. Kann das sein?

Edit: Oder sind das 160 Teams? Dann werden ja gar nicht alle Fahrer in der Startliste aufgeführt.


----------



## Haferstroh (7. August 2013)

Wohl irgendwelche chemische Altlasten im Staub des Untergrundes der Hütte, die wohl aufgewirbelt werden können, vermute ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyclingtobi (7. August 2013)

Ich verstehe leider auch nicht wieso dort jetzt erst auf mögliche Gesundheitliche Gefährdungen hingewiesen wird. Am letzten Wochenende fand in der MAXHÜTT noch eine Motocross Enduro veranstaltung statt!


----------



## herr.gigs (7. August 2013)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> âseit DurchfÃ¼hrung des genehmigten letzten Rennen neue Erkenntnisse vorliegen, sodass â¦ eine gesundheitliche GefÃ¤hrdung von Fahrern und Zuschauern â¦ befÃ¼rchtet werden mussâ (Ausschnitt aus der Stellungnahme des Gesundheitsamtes Amberg-Sulzbach)"
> 
> Quelle: http://www.sog-events.de/
> 
> GUT dass ich da letztes Jahr gefahren bin....



ZustÃ¤nde kÃ¶nnen sich im Laufe der Zeit bekanntlich (z.B. durch Ã¤uÃere EinflÃ¼sse) Ã¤ndern und dann durch die verÃ¤nderte Lage auch neue Erkenntnisse gewonnen, Folgen gezogen werden...

Ich finds gut  Die BMX Strecke aus 2012 sollte eh nicht mehr drin sein und den inoffiziellen WM-Titel bockt (zu Recht) auch niemanden. Und fÃ¼r einen Sachpreis wie ein Rucksack oder Alpina Helm am Ende....


----------



## SuperSamuel (7. August 2013)

also ich war jetzt zweimal beim 4h rennen dabei. der dreck ist schon ganz ordentlich, keine frage. und die maxhütte soll ja saniert werden, ein "industriedenkmal" werden. hierzu wurden wahrscheinlich die böden untersucht und es wurde eben festgestellt, dass es gesundheitsgefährdend ist. aber nun ja, schade ist es schon irgendwie...


----------



## Toolkid (7. August 2013)

Die Veranstaltung bzw Orga hat von Jahr zu Jahr abgebaut. Vor vier Jahren ging die Strecke noch durch die ehemalige Hochofenhalle und die Verpflegung war rund um die Uhr sehr abwechslungsreich. Dann wurde dieser Part aus Sicherheitsgründen gestrichen, aber immerhin durch die BMX-Bahn ergänzt. Letztes Jahr fiel der Start vom Marktplatz weg, alkfreies Weizenbier von der Liste der isotonischen Getränke gestrichen und Essen gab es nachts nur sporadisch. Das Finishershirt war ein Witz und taugt nicht mal zum Putzlumpen. Zuletzt wurde für dieses Jahr auch das Startgeld erhöht. Einzig um die Strecke finde ich es schade. Den Rahmenbedingungen seitens SOG eine ich keine Träne nach. Da hab ich schon deutlich bessere Leistungen für nicht mal 1/3 der Startgebühr erlebt.


----------



## CC-Freak (7. August 2013)

Toolkid schrieb:


> Die Veranstaltung bzw Orga hat von Jahr zu Jahr abgebaut. Vor vier Jahren ging die Strecke noch durch die ehemalige Hochofenhalle und die Verpflegung war rund um die Uhr sehr abwechslungsreich. Dann wurde dieser Part aus Sicherheitsgründen gestrichen, aber immerhin durch die BMX-Bahn ergänzt. Letztes Jahr fiel der Start vom Marktplatz weg, alkfreies Weizenbier von der Liste der isotonischen Getränke gestrichen und Essen gab es nachts nur sporadisch. Das Finishershirt war ein Witz und taugt nicht mal zum Putzlumpen. Zuletzt wurde für dieses Jahr auch das Startgeld erhöht. Einzig um die Strecke finde ich es schade. Den Rahmenbedingungen seitens SOG eine ich keine Träne nach. Da hab ich schon deutlich bessere Leistungen für nicht mal 1/3 der Startgebühr erlebt.




O ja z.B. 24h Alfsee  einfach nur top. Für 55 wenn man sich früh genug anmeldet.


----------



## marcusge (7. August 2013)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> seit Durchführung des genehmigten letzten Rennen neue Erkenntnisse vorliegen, sodass  eine gesundheitliche Gefährdung von Fahrern und Zuschauern  befürchtet werden muss (Ausschnitt aus der Stellungnahme des Gesundheitsamtes Amberg-Sulzbach)"
> 
> Quelle: http://www.sog-events.de/


 
Da kann man nur hoffen, daß die nicht auch für die Bodenproben in Duisburg zuständig sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC-Freak (7. August 2013)

marcusge schrieb:


> Da kann man nur hoffen, daß die nicht auch für die Bodenproben in Duisburg zuständig sind.



O ja wobei LP in Duisburg ist ja freigegeben.
Und in Sulzbach ist da Ganze nur eine Ruine.


----------



## marcusge (7. August 2013)

CC-Freak schrieb:


> O ja wobei LP in Duisburg ist ja freigegeben.
> Und in Sulzbach ist da Ganze nur eine Ruine.


 
Der Teil unter dem Kino und die Durchfahrt nach der Treppe sind den Rest des Jahres auch gesperrt.
Aber lassen wir das bevor noch tatsächlich wer auf die Idee kommt und Bodenproben nimmt.


----------



## bjanbi (16. August 2013)

Hat schon irgend jemand was erfahren, ob die Startgelder zurückerstattet werden?


----------



## Ironman007 (22. August 2013)

[FONT="]Liebe   Bikerinnen und Biker,[/FONT]
   [FONT="]mittlerweile   kÃ¶nnen wir das Verbot zur DurchfÃ¼hrung von BIKEonFIRE    durch   die GenehmigungsbehÃ¶rden und seine Folgen Ã¼berblicken. Wir haben Euch in den   letzten 14 Tagen so umfangreich wie mÃ¶glich informiert.. 

  Das Event â zum gleichen Termin -  zu verlegen, war leider in der KÃ¼rze   der Zeit nicht mÃ¶glich. Wir sind aber inzwischen soweit, dass wir einen   Ersatzort  fÃ¼r Sulzbach-Rosenberg *(Gut Matheshof)*  haben. Zwar gibt es dort   keinen Hochofen, RÃ¶hre oder Disco, aber eine traumhafte und sehr   abwechslungsreichen Strecke mit der fÃ¼r ein 24 Stunden Event notwendigen   Infrastruktur.

  Da das Event BIKEonFire erst âkurz vor zwÃ¶lfâ von den BehÃ¶rden untersagt   worden ist, ist eine Menge an Leistungen bereits angefallen und auch schon   bezahlt worden, daher ist eine RÃ¼ckerstattung des Startgeldes leider nicht   mehr mÃ¶glich.  Aus diesem Grund ist die RÃ¼ckerstattung in den Teilnahmebedingungen   und dem Haftungsausschluss auch ausgeschlossen.

  SelbstverstÃ¤ndlich wollen wir Euch dennoch mÃ¶glichst viele Leistungen und   einen Mehrwert zukommen lassen. Klar ist, dass die Ersatzveranstaltung kostenlos   fÃ¼r Euch ist.  Eigentlich wollten wir diese Ende September/ Anfang   Oktober durchfÃ¼hren. Wir glauben aber, es ist sinnvoll, das Event im FrÃ¼hjahr   2014 zu organisieren. Geplanter Termin: 10./11. Mai 2014. EndgÃ¼ltige   Entscheidung am kommenden Wochenende.

  Auch werden wir allen Teams und Einzelfahrern â die am vergangenen Samstag   nicht zur MaxhÃ¼tte kommen konnten â das Finisher Shirt mit UnterstÃ¼tzung   unseres Hauptsponsors Raiffeisenbank Sulzbach-Rosenberg per Post zusenden.   AuÃerdem bekommt jede Teilnehmerin und jeder Teilnehmer von BIKEonFIRE 2013   einen kostenlosen Startplatz beim CBM 2014 oder alternativ einen   vergÃ¼nstigten Startplatz beim 24 Stunden Rennen in MÃ¼nchen 2014: 70   Euro/Teilnehmer. Die bezahlten StromgebÃ¼hren werden zu 100%   gutgeschrieben, oder auf individuelle Anfrage auch zurÃ¼ckÃ¼berwiesen. 

*[FONT="]Hier nochmal Euer   Mehrwert im Ãberblick:[/FONT][/U][/B]
  [I][FONT="]FÃ¼r die bereits zum   BIKEonFIRE 2013 angemeldeten Einzelfahrer/Teams gilt:[/FONT][/I]
  * kostenloser Startplatz beim Ersatzevent 2013 (10./11. Mai 2014, Infos   folgen), [FONT="]und[/FONT][/B]* kostenloser Startplatz beim City-Bike-Marathon MÃ¼nchen 2014 [B][FONT="]oder alternativ[/FONT]* reduzierte StartgebÃ¼hr (Zuzahlung 70 Euro/Teilnehmer) beim 24h-Rennen   im Olympiapark MÃ¼nchen 2014

  Uns tut es nach wie vor sehr weh, dass unser âBIKEonFIREâ  nicht   stattfinden durfte. DANKE -  fÃ¼r Eure aufmunternden Emails und Anrufe. [/FONT]
   [FONT="]Wir hoffen,   dass es nach den Sanierungen wieder weiter geht fÃ¼r BIKEonFIRE.[/FONT]
   [FONT="]
   Eure Michaela Betzmann[/FONT]



[FONT="]Sog Events GmbH[/FONT][/COLOR][/B][FONT="]
  HartstraÃe 21
  82239 Alling

  Telefon: +49 (0)8141 / 22 85 440
  Fax: +49 (0)8141 / 22 85 441

  E-Mail: [email protected]
  Internet: www.sog-events.de

  Vertretungsberechtigter GeschÃ¤ftsfÃ¼hrer: Roland Betzmann
  Registergericht: Amtsgericht MÃ¼nchen
  Registernummer: HRB152108
  Umsatzsteuer-Identifikationsnummer: DE 235042073 [/FONT]*


----------



## Ironman007 (22. August 2013)

Sehr  geehrtes Sog Team, ich bitte die momentane Kostennote im Rahmen der  Transparenz zu veröffentlichen, die für die entfallene Veranstaltung  bereits durch ihr Unternehmen beglichen wurde, um ihre Mitteilung nur  annähernd nachvollziehen zu können. Ich hätte für mich gerne einen  kostenlosen Start beim 24h München, demnach *meinen* Anspruch geltend  machen wollen und kein Ersatzevent, mit Teilnahmeverpüflichtung, Das mir  terminlich noch nicht einmal entferrnt passt. Nach wie vor stehe ich  sehr gerne für Rückfragen unter bekannter Tel-Nummer zur Verfügung.


----------



## PirateW (23. August 2013)

Da bin ich jetzt mal gespannt wie es weiter geht. 

Vor allem vor dem Hintergrund, das sich auch ein Veranstalter sicherlich damit in Teufels Küche bringen kann, wenn es auf einen Rechtsstreit raus läuft .

Im anderen Tread las ich was von Änderung der Teilnahme Bedingungen? Sollte das bei anderen Veranstaltungen Schule machen, dürfte sich SOG zukünftig wundern, wieviele noch vorab diesen Haufen Geld bezahlen....dem ständigen Risiko ausgesetzt, das Behörden noch zwischen schiessen können. Wer ist da in der Nachweis Pflicht, das ein Event anschließend genehmigt ist um den startern Sicherheit zu geben. 

Ich würde es wohl auch auf nen Rechtsstreit ankommen lassen, denn mir kann keiner erzählen, das diese Angelegenheit nicht schon weitaus früher bekannt war und Zweifel auch an, das die gesamte kohle bereits weg is. Für solche etwaigkeiten sollte selbst ein Veranstalter versichert sein.

Einen Ersatz Termin würde ich mir auch nicht aufdrücken lassen.

Spannende Geschichte!


----------



## Mishima (23. August 2013)

off Topic:

In diesem Jahr sind einige Rennen aller Art aus "solchen" Gründen gestrichen worden, bei uns Freiwasser Tri oder MTB wegen Sturm und Drang Schäden, oder Umwelteinflüssen in Sachen Naturschutz (immer gut als Argument wenn daneben eine Autobahn gebaut wird).

Selbst Veranstaltungen die 20 Jahre statt finden, werden begrenzt und manch Veranstalter kapituliert einfach, Sicherheitsauflagen sind teilweise so abstrus geworden, da Städte und Kommunen aus Angst am liebsten nur noch Bahnmeetings im Stadion ausrichten wollen. Und jemanden zu finden der solche Veranstaltungen übernimmt ist nicht mehr so einfach (versuch mal eine Kneipe zu verpachten)- trotz 20 Jahre Renommees. 

Möchte nicht in der Haut des Veranstalters stecken - bist in solchem Fall immer der ..........! 
Ganz egal wer wofür wann verantwortlich war-
Wer sich auf einen 12 -24 Std. Wettkampf vorbereitet, hat selten Verständnis für so etwas, da "Die" ja genauso so viel Zeit zum planen, wie man selbst zum trainieren hatten.

Wieder einer weniger.

Edit:
Einen Bitter Lemon-Grimasse oder Getränk?


----------



## Alex_aw (23. August 2013)

Bei uns wurde heuer auch ein Triathlon wegen Hochwasser zeitlich verschoben....Alternativ gab es 80% vom Startgeld zurück, wer zu dem Termin nicht teilnehmen konnte.
Sowas ist möglich und nicht vorhersehbar und solch eine Lösung in Ordnung, da sagt niemand etwas.

Aber die Veranstaltung von Art, Zeit und Location komplett zu verlegen und zu erwarten dass die Teilnehmer hinterher dackeln ist eine frechheit. Zumal es auch keine möglichkeit auf Teilerstattung gibt, wenn es unmöglich ist Teilzunehmen.
Der Abschuss ist dann noch eine "vergünstigte" Teilnahme bei dem 24h in München, mit einer Zuzahlung von NUR 70 - Haben die ne Meise???
Das sind dann 179 für den Start in München (zusammengerechnet)

Die anderen beiden Veranstalungen deren Start kostenlos wäre, kann  der sehr geehrte Veranstalter in der Pfeife rauchen.


----------



## bjanbi (11. September 2013)

Hallo,

das Mail mit den Ersatzangeboten haben wohl nicht alle bekommen, oder bin ich der einzige, der nichts mitbekommen hat?
Würde mich nicht wundern, weil ich auf meine direkte Nachfrage bei sog-events auch keine Antwort erhielt.
Das versprochene Finisher t-Shirt kam auch noch nicht an.
Habe eigentlich keine Lust auf Streit, aber wenn es so weitergeht, werde ich wohl doch meine Rechtsschutz-Versicherung einschalten müssen.


----------



## Sabo.g (25. September 2013)

Wer wird von seiner Rechtschutzversicherung alles gebrauch machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

